# Junior Kayak League is back!



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Everyone, 
after a year hiatus for babies being born amongst us river daddies, we are back working on getting the Junior Kayak League going again as a Non Profit. We are still in the application process for the 501(c)3, but we are going to operate as a non profit organization from now on. 

GOAL: To get all motivated young people into kayaking, regardless of income. 

Please visit Junior Kayak Leage non profit kayak program for kids for this years schedule and membership program. 

We currently need corporate and local business sponsorships, personal donations, and gear donations to help get this great kids program going again. Thanks for all of your support to get JKL where it is today. 


Thanks, 
Nick


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*Woo hoo! Good job Nick!*

Awesome, we have some new kids on the block too.


----------

